# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  SWTOR Explorations : Correlia minor exploring

## Feerum

Hello! ownedcore! 

Feerum here to bring you my most recent. exploration production. 
This video contains some minor explorations and aswell how to get to those places. This Exploration is based On Planet Correlia
But anyway I hope you still didn't see these explorations locations. 

Enjoy




I will be releasing another exploration video on Correlia soon , this time focusing the "tram tunnels" of Correlia! 

So stay tuned! And sorry for by bad english :P

----------


## Bumking

Nice one  :Smile:

----------

